# أريد معرفة المواصفات القياسية لنسب العناصر في المياة



## mohands whale (22 مارس 2013)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة

أنا أعمل في مجال تنقية المياة

وأريد من أهل الخبرة معرفة المواصفات القياسية لنسب العناصر في المياة 

وجزاكم الله خيرا*​


----------



## mohbmasr (22 أبريل 2013)

نشكركم


----------



## Alex76pal (25 أبريل 2013)

You should refer either to: 
1. EPA (Environmental Protection Agency) - Standards
Or
2. WHO (World Health Organization) - Guidelines​


----------



## مهندس بترول مصري (16 مايو 2013)

Cod -100ppm
bod-60ppm


----------



## mohands whale (30 سبتمبر 2013)

بارك الله فيكم .................. بس انا مفهمتش حاجه 
​


----------



## نبيل عواد الغباري (18 أكتوبر 2013)

*مواصفات مياه الشرب في الاردن*

مرفق المواصفات كاملة 
وبتوفيق الله


----------



## سيد ابو العربي (11 أبريل 2014)

بارك الله فيك :7:


----------

